# Mikes Journal- Fat Loss And Strength/muscle Gain



## mike456 (Apr 14, 2006)

OK im startin a push, legs, pull with diet and basketball for cardio, i thought id post to see my progress in a year or so, these are my stats-
230lbs- prolly about 25%BF
6ft.
15 years old
max bench- 135-145
i lift at home
i been liftin since june

I workout than play ball for about 30 min then have a shake and then continnue to play ball
this is basically what i eat- Egg whites, tuna, any fish, chicken, or meat if my mom makes any, and my protein shakes, i wont be drinking anything except water, ill take a multi-vitamin in the morning

Im starting the routine tomorrow, so ill post my workout and weights and stuff after


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2006)

OK i really dont care about muscle growth and strength right now until i lose all my fat- im 15 and im obese- im 230lbs and 6ft, i have a high cholesterol i dont take any meds or have any food allergies, i run slow, i jump low, i cant do a pushup, i cant even do a bodyweight squat- my max bench is 130 for 3 so as you can see i have alot of work 2 do, this is what i came up with for  a diet:
meal a-tuna fish or 4 egg whites, or any lean meat
6:00 - wake up
7:00- whey shake, and multi-vitamin
10:00- meat- school lunch
3:00- get home from school- meal a with half a pita bread
4:30 TRAIN(on off days ill play basketbal or rest)
5:30 Play basketball
6:00 whey shake- then continue playing basketball
7:30 4 egg whites or half a can of tuna
10:00 Sleep


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2006)

i dont know when im gonna start cause i broke my pinky about a week ago and havent visited a doctor- actually ill just start tomorrow

this is my workout routine:
(i lift at home)
Day 1- Pull
Day 2- Legs
Day 3- Off
Day 4- Push
Day 5 - Off
Back to day 1
for every exercise i will do 4-8 reps and 60 sec rest between sets
Push
Flat Bench Press- 3 sets
DB Flyes- 3 sets
Military Press- 3 sets
DB Tricep Extensions- 2 sets
Dips- 3 sets

Pull
Wide Grip overhand pullups- 2 sets
CG underhand pullups- 2 sets
DB/BB Bent over rows- 2-3 sets
Barbell Curls- 3 sets
EZ bar or incline curls- 2 sets

Legs
Deadlifts- 3 sets
SLD's- 3 sets
some sort of calf raises- 3 sets
Weighted Crunches on Ball- 3 sets

by the way the pullups arent bodyweight i have this machine at home- its like that machine by chuck norris(total gym)if you ever heard of it, pullups and dips are the only thing i use for it)


----------



## mike456 (Apr 19, 2006)

i started my routine yesterday and had a shake after, i started my diet 2day, just had a shake and a multivitamin
this was my routine
wide grip overhand pullups- 1st set-8 2nd set-6
CG underhand pullups- 1st set- 8 2nd set-6
DB bentover rows- 35lbs dumbbell 1st set- 12 reps for eaach hand, second set 10 reps for each hand
Barbell Curls- 1 set-60lb barbell i got 6 , i could usually get alot more but biceps were fried from pullups and bentoverrow, i always use very strict form
Concentration curls- 1 set 25lb dumbbell i got about 6 
EZ curl bar- 1 set- 55lb i got 7 on first set than . than 5 on second set
That was it, the workout felt very fast


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

I just had a great workout and a shake but i still cant stay on the diet lol
This was the workout(Push day)
Bench Press
110 for 9, 5(didnt get enough rest, than a last set of 5
Cable Triceps Dip
I dont know the weight because its part of my bodyweight, i got 8, 6, 5
DB Flyes( My chest was beat alredy)
22.5lb dbs for 8, 6, 5
Standing Military Press( My shoulders were beat already-lol)
55lbs for 10, 9( I used my legs on last rep) , 8
DB Triceps Extension
1 35lb DB 8, 7, 5
That was it for today i felt  so shaky after the workout and so weak- guess it was a good workout


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2006)

Your diet sucks and is going to nothing to help you with your goals


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

yea im not even on that diet, i just eat what i want ang get alot of protein


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2006)

That is why you are 25% BF and obese


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> OK i really dont care about muscle growth and strength right now until i lose all my fat- im 15 and im obese- im 230lbs and 6ft,


Loosing (or gaining for the matter) is all about diet. At your age, i wouldnt suggest a strict diet plan. Just make sure that you make healthier food choices. which includes lots of fruit and veggies. I dont see those items mentioned in your food intake. They are very important and you must make it a point to get them in. They offer valuable nutrition and fill you up which will prevent you from over eating because you are feeling hungry.

Supplement means 'in addition to'. Replacement  is 'in place of'. A multivit pill is a supplement not a replacement so dont think just because you are taking a multi you can skimp on fruits and veggies. 



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> i just eat what i want ang get alot of protein


 This is where the problem is. Most people get out of shape because of the 'i eat what i want, when i want and as much as i want'. Those that are concious of the food they put in they mouth and eat in moderation usually never have a weight problem. Think about it, eating whatever you wnat got you into this shape in the first place  

Having said that, i still dont suggest you stress yourself with a strict diet plan. Just make good food choices. Working out is a good thing, but no amount of working out can make the fat go away if you keep feeding your fat cells with all those excess calories. Excess calories (coupled with physical inactivity=fat gain). You dont have to cut out junk food, just keep it to a minimum and be moderate with how much and how often you have it.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

i really try to start to eat good every new day, i do okay, but than at night i eat 1 cookie, and then i just go crazy, like that 1 cookie ruined my diet and now i have to wait till a new day to start dieting again, its pitiful i know so i just eat and eat, i realy just gotta control myself, i wish we didnt have those foods in the house, i remember the longest time i stayed on a diet was about 10 days(there wasnt any sweets in the house), my mom brought some nasty rasberry cookies and i still couldnt stop myself and just ate 1 and then i just started eating horrible shyt


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

oh by the way my pecs are so sore from yesterdays workout, but no soreness in my tris or delts, today is leg day- ill post after the workout


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> i really try to start to eat good every new day, i do okay, but than at night i eat 1 cookie, and then i just go crazy, like that 1 cookie ruined my diet and now i have to wait till a new day to start dieting again, its pitiful i know so i just eat and eat, i realy just gotta control myself, i wish we didnt have those foods in the house, i remember the longest time i stayed on a diet was about 10 days(there wasnt any sweets in the house), my mom brought some nasty rasberry cookies and i still couldnt stop myself and just ate 1 and then i just started eating horrible shyt




so tell your mom not to buy them

Dieting for some people is very very hard and it is very much a mental thing.  You need to get control of this for yourslf.  You are the one in command of your own body.  just don't eat the shit.  think about how good it will feel to have the body that you really want.  every time you think about eating cookies, stop for a second and remeber the goal in mind and how good it will feel to get there and then walk away.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> i really try to start to eat good every new day, i do okay, but than at night i eat 1 cookie, and then i just go crazy,



So you want to eat anything with sugar in the early evening?  Welcome to the club.  There are two things that cause me the same problem.  

1.  I don't eat enough good stuff during the day.
2.  I eat too many carbs for dinner.

If I take care of those two things, the evening sugar cravings don't happen.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

if my muscles get really big wont alot of the fat go away without even dieting?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

its weird- it is easier to eat nothing than to diet for me


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

the foods that i eat on a diet are just so disgusting (tuna with no mayo, egg whites, chicken breast, i tried eating cottage cheese once and almost threw up, vegetables), i think when i diet i take it to the extreme because i want fast fat loss and then end up not even staying on the diet


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> the foods that i eat on a diet are just so disgusting (tuna with no mayo, egg whites, chicken breast, i tried eating cottage cheese once and almost threw up, vegetables), i think when i diet i take it to the extreme because i want fast fat loss and then end up not even staying on the diet




teh foods you listed are healthy foods.  you need to learn to prepare them in a manner that they taste good.  you need to change your lifestyle if you want to see improvements.  otherwise you are just wasting your time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just try different seasonings, low-cal dressings/sauces etc  (just don't slather it on, most sauces are low  in cals anyway). Balslamic vinegar is great on veggies, my sis uses it on egg whites, I use hot sauce for egg whites... I love chicken breast & steak as well... Cottage cheese I don't know what to tell you... I like it just fine plain (1-2%, the no-fat is nasty), but it also probably depends some on the brand you get. Some people do stuff like mix yogurt and/or peanut butter with cottage cheese, but I've never tried it.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

lets see if i could be a little strong and stick to this diet- is this diet good?
6:00 wake up
7:00 whey shake and multivitamin- go to school
10:00 school lunch- any meat with any vegetables that they are serving
3:00  4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with some olive oil/ tuna with lemon/chicken breasts (ill have one of those not all- same for 7:00)
4:00 Train
5:00 Play basketball for 30 minutes than have a shake and continue playing for another 45 min
7:00 4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with some olive oil/ tuna with lemon /chicken breasts/lean meat/fish
10:00 sleep


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 22, 2006)

Im gonna stay side by side wit this journal.
I also need to load up ma diet wit some fruits cos I rarely eatem. Gotta stop what I been doin and go with a new plan.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

LexusGS Welcome to IM!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 22, 2006)

If your looking for something to mix cottage cheese with... try mixing it with natural peanut butter. good luck


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> teh foods you listed are healthy foods.  you need to *learn to prepare them in a manner that they taste goo*d.  you need to *change your lifestyle* if you want to see improvements.  *otherwise you are just wasting your time.*




Your diet plan is a start but needs some work.


			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> 7:00 whey shake and multivitamin- go to school


Add some carbs. I make a shake Protein powder + oats + apple + olive oil. Core the apple (or use a pear or strawberries or any other fruit. Try and have a variety). Put everything into a blender. Add some skim milk and Blend on high. It will make a very thick smoothie (depending on how much milk you add). Just chug down and you are ready to go.



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> 10:00 school lunch- any meat with any vegetables that they are serving


If you have a choice, pick something that is not deepfried. Dont forget carbs. If you have a choice between fries, mashed potato and baked potato, i would go for the baked potato. keep the butter/sour cream topping, if any, to a minimum. Since you are in school, you would need to eyeball what you put in your plate. try and get 1/4 of your plate meat, 1/4 carbs and 1/2 your plate veggies. If you can have a fruit at the end of the meal would be excellent.



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> 3:00 4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with some olive oil/ tuna with lemon/chicken breasts (ill have one of those not all- same for 7:00)


Again need some carbs. You could chop and nuke a sweet or red potato. Wash throughly and keep the skin on. It has valuable nutrition and fibre.



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> 4:00 Train
> 5:00 Play basketball for 30 minutes than have a shake and continue playing for another 45 min


Grind some oats and throw it along with the protein powder. When you need to drink, simply add water. I leave it around for an hour or so to soften the oats. Also throw in 1tbsp of PB. Get the natural PB. Ingredients on the label should read "just peanuts" or "pranuts & salt" nothing else. Nuts are a good source of polyunsaturated fats which you need.



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> 7:00 4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with some olive oil/ tuna with lemon /chicken breasts/lean meat/fish


This sounds good. Olive oil is good source of monounsaturates which you need most. Also have some yogurt. Not the sugar laden stuff. Go for sugar free and fat free stuff. Or at least sugar free (or no sugar added) stuff.

You could also have Cottage Cheese. Add some stuff to make it intresting. Some cinnamon + fruit. Do some research and you will find plenty of suggestions. There have been threads posted with sugestions in the past in the Diet forum. Do a search there.

Dont be afraid of carbs. You need them. They give you energy to keep you going. A certain minimum abount of carbs are needed everyday to keep you brain happy  so dont go very low on them. carbs are not evil. Excess calories coupled with inactivty is evil.

But you need complex carbs which are good carb sources. Like oats, sweet or red potato (with the skin on), brown or basmati rice. They are nutritious as well as they contain good amount of fibre. High fibre will help in keeping you full longer. But you must also drink 3-4L water a day. In addition, oats will help bring down your cholesterol level a bit.

If you really want to do a diet plan then this is what you need to so. Protein 1-1.25g protein per pound (or up to 1.5g per lean mass) then you add fats (aim for something ~0.4-0.5g per pound). 

@230, your maintenence would be approximately 15x your bw. so if you are doing ...
pro (230x1) 230g = 920 cals
fats (230x0.4) 92g = 828 cals
That totals 1748 cals - 3450 cals (230x15) = 1702 cals = 425g carbs

Try and divide those macros evenly between all your meals. However at school and at home you might not be able to make such a close calculation, so you will have to eyeball it. Sit at those cals for 2 weeks, if things dont change, then reduce cals by 10% taking them off carbs as this calc is on the lower end of protein and fats. wait another 2 weeks, if no change, repeat. You will have to get creative with your diet and take the trouble to keep track of it to make this work. use fitday.com to track your daily diet. use nutritiondata.com to find macros for food items.

Dont make a ton of sudden changes. Work at it slowly but regularly and ease yourself into it. E.g. if you are used to drinking whole milk, then dont jump to skim milk. Have 2% for a week or so. then switch to 1% for a week or so. and when you are accustomed to it, then use skim milk.

Study Jodis sticky. Not just read it, _study _it. You will have to go through it several times. It is a great place to start. The more you learn, the better you will get at making correct diet choices. Because it is those wrong food choices that got you to where you are.

and good luck!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 22, 2006)

Staying away from crappy foods is never a problem for me (at least as far as junk food and whatnot; what I eat now is probably crap to most people on here, I suppose). The problem is eating the things I don't like but that I know are healthy. I can usually do it, but I've always been a picky eater and sometimes it's difficult to keep the food from coming out right where it went in.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

bulkmeup- thnx alot for all that info! ill make the changes to my diet and ill start using those sites u reccomended


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

7:00 instant oats with water and a scoop of protein powder(290 calories,26g protein, 38g carbs, 4g fat)
10:00 school lunch 1/2 meat, 1/2 veggies
3:00  4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with some olive oil and half of a pita bread
4:00 Train
5:00 basketball 30 min, whey shake(130 cal, 22g pro, 6 gram carb, 2 gram fat), continue to play for another 30-45 min
7:00 4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with some olive oil/tunafish with lemon/any lean meats all with a cup of plain low fat natural yogurt(70 calories, 6 g protien)
10:00 sleep

I dunno if that meets all of the macro requirments you put, but i think the diet is pretty good- i think its only about 140 grams protein , i dunno for sure


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

i think im gonna still be gaining lots of muscle because thats more protein than i usually get and healthy fats and vitamins, except i eat alot more carbs on a regular basis


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

the diet doesnt look to hard to do now, thnx so much for the help, i thnk its gonna be easy for me 2 stay on!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2006)

Opt for regular oats instead of instant/quick cooking oats. But if you have already baught them, then finish the bag and next time get the regular ones.

And i still dont see any mention of fruit in that diet  try to get 2-3 fruits a day (in addition to 2-3 cups of veggies)


----------



## mike456 (Apr 22, 2006)

i have both oatmeals but they basically have the same nutritional facts and instant tastes alot better(ill take both), i think fruits are filled of sugar, they dont have anything good except vitamins- im already takin all the vegetables  and a multivitamin- isnt that enough?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> i have both oatmeals but they basically have the same nutritional facts and instant tastes alot better(ill take both),


Yes they have the same nutritional facts, but they are little more processed than regular oats. If you like, use the instant oats in your shake when you work out/play ball, as i explained above. That would be a good time to have them.



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> i think fruits are filled of sugar, they dont have anything good except vitamins-


Yes they do have good stuff in them. They mostly contain a sugar called fructose. The sugar you are trying to limit are simple sugars - sucrose (table sugar). But eat the fruit not just drink fruit juice as most juices contain added sugar.

Here is some info: Benefits of Eating Fruit for Losing Weight



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> im already takin all the vegetables  and a multivitamin- isnt that enough?


Whole food sources are much better source of vitamins and minerals. Besides they contain soluble fiber, something you need.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 23, 2006)

how much weight do u guys think i should be expecting to lose a week?
aalso ill post my new routine:
Day 1- Push
Day 2- Legs- strength, power, speed- jump higher and run faster
Day 3- Off
Day 4- Pull
Day 5- Off
Back to Day 1

Pull 4-8 reps
Pull-ups 3 sets
Barbell Upright rows or cable lateral raises 3-2 sets
DB or Cable one arm row 2-3 sets
Cable shrug 2 sets
Cable rear lateral raise 2 sets
Barbell Curl 3 sets
DB concentration, EZ bar, or DB hammer curl 2 sets

Push 4-8 reps
BB bench press 3 sets
Lying cable triceps/chest dip 3 sets
DB fly 3 sets 
BB military press 3 sets
DB triceps extension 3 sets 

Legs
Deadlift 5 sets 3-8 reps
Deadlift - Simply load up a bar and bend down, grab the bar, and pick it up while keeping your back straight and using the power of your glutes and hamstrings to initiate the movement. Deadlifts are a superior strengthening exercise for the glutes and hamstrings and also develop whole body power through their influence on the traps, grip, and upper back. This also makes some version of deadlifts a necessity for anyone who wants to jump higher and run faster. For extra hip and hamstring recruitment, try performing deadlifts with a wide grip while standing on a box. Perform 3-8 repetitions per set.
Paused Jump Squat 6 sets 5-10 reps 
Paused Jump Squat - Use a load of 15-30% of your max squat. Descend down just above parallel, pause for 3 seconds and then jump as high as possible. Not only are jump squats fun but they are also very effective for jumping higher and running faster. Perform 5-10 reps per set.
Ankle Jumps 6 sets 20 reps
Ankle jumps - An ankle jump is performed jumping off of the ground in rhythm by just springing off your ankles. While you're in the air you want to pull your toes up. You also must prevent your heels from ever touching the ground. The key to this exercise lies in your ability to keep your knees locked while jumping and landing on and off the ground, as well as spending the least amount of time on the ground as possible. Over time you'll find you can jump higher and higher using just your ankles. Perform 20 reps per set.
Weighted incline sit ups 3 sets 4-8 reps


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

so far the diet is good, i had a shake in the morning, i had no time to make oatmeal- didnt want to miss the bus, then for shool luch, theonly meat they had was breaded chicken, only carbs they had was french fries and the vegetables they looked fukin rotten, i got the breaded chicken and a low fat chocolate milk ,the chocolate milk had a lot of vitamins and 12 grams of protein, (it was 170 calories), then i ate the chicken with a little bit of ketchup and drank some water from the fountain, now im home its 2:50 here- what do u suggest i eat, i have low fat milk and plain yogurt, i have eggs, i have a piece of turkey but its pretty bloody(so ill have to cook it on a pan), and i got a can of tuna fish, and of course theres bread- thats the only healthy things i can find in my house- oh and the oatmeal- rest of the stuff is candy and cookies and chocolate- So what do u think i should have?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

i thinkim gonna cook the turkey alittle on the pot with some olive oil and just have a cup of lowfat plain yogurt.. what ya think?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

i put a tablespoon of protein powder in the yogurt and mixed it up, but th turkey is goooooood


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

the yogurt is pretty good 2.. lol


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

its 7:30 and im still on my diet!! lol, i gotta go eat something healthy, hopefully i can find somethin...


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

i thnk im just gonna have lowfat yogurt with whey protein, im to lazy right now to make anything.. just got back from playing ball for 2hours and 30min, my legs are already startin to get soreee


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCKKK!! i quit the diet at 8:30 i shoulda just went to sleep, my brother came home with wendys and he asked me if i wanted. i said no, and hes like just eat, theres alot and then he leaves it in the room with me, im so weak minded, why the hell cant i control myself?
If i cant control myself 1 fkin day how the hell am i gonna hold myself all the time i need to drop the bodyweight? im fuckin pitiful


----------



## mike456 (Apr 24, 2006)

This is my last plan if i dont stay on it ill be fat for the rest of my life, if any1 can add to the list of foods, please do..
55 grams fat- 500 calories 
150 grams protein- 600 calories 
225 grams carbs- 900 calories 
2000 calories total

Carbs:
Oatmeal 
100% whole wheat bread 
Whole wheat pasta 
Brown rice 
Yams 
Sweet potatoes 
Beans 
Green leafy vegetables

Fat:
Fish 
Nuts and seeds 
Olive oil 
Flax seed oil

Protein:
Meat 
Chicken 
Turkey 
Fish 
Eggs (egg whites) 
Nuts


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

i finsihed a day of dieting!! lol, it was easy too- yesterday i weighed in at 233 on my scale and to day 230 is that at all possible,- both times was an empty stomach, and its not water weight because i didnt do any cardio/weight training and i drank alot of water..., i think my scale is fuked up- cheap shyt


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

i dont know exactyl when i ate but this is what it looked like
whey protein shake- multivitamin
chicken breast, yogurt
chicken breast
yogurt, banana
4 egg whites and veggies scrambled with abot a table spoon of olive oil
my last meal was at about 7:00 and i went to sleep at 12:00


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

i know the diet wasnt that good but there was nothing else in the house i shouldve had egg whites and veggies in the morning with the shake and at night- right?


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

i have cooked ham each slice is 40 calories and has 5 g of protein- im thinkin about cooking ham and eggwhites and veggies in olive oil for breakfast right now- should i?


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

any quick responses lol-i need to eat now


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2006)

It dosent matter too much what you eat and when you eat it so long as it fits into your cal requirements. 

Your diet posted did not show any carbs except for the banana and veggies, if so you may lost mostly water weight.


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

the yogurt has lots of carbs..


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

i had 2 meals and these are my macros so far
toal calories 829
total carbs 97g
total protein 65g
total fat 21g
the fat came from beans(4gfat), whey(3gfat), banana(1gfat), olive oil(14gfat)
the protein came from  4egg whites(14g pro), beans(5gpro), whey(33gpro), yogurt(13g), banana(1g)
the carbs came from everything but the most was from the yogurt(43g), and banana(28g)


----------



## mike456 (May 6, 2006)

i thnk im just gonna train lower body then have a shake and later have a big chickenbreast and thats all for 2day


----------

